# Early 633 tuscan box car



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I picked up this nice early (die-cast frame, 1946-48) 633 tuscan box car off of Ebay. Fits in nicely in the 4801A set I'm putting together.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I really like the tuscan, or brown, 633. The paint color varies somewhat depending on which production run the car is from. You found a nice one.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

longle,

Nice car you got there, I totally agree that Tuscan color is sweet. 

I have Tuscan box cars, reefers, caboose, and passenger cars. I also have a few of the white 633 cars with Tuscan roof, and ends. It is just a cool color, somehow it says railroad to me.

I have also purchased a set of the G Fox decals, and I am going to reproduce one of those 633F puppies with one of my Tuscan box cars. 

Aflyer


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

The white sided 633 is the next one on my want list, for my 4620A (322 Hudson) set. Probably after the holidays when money isn't so tight.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have one of my 633T boxcars on the temporary layout and just got home to look at it. It is identical to the one you bought. It has a die cast frame, black coupler weights and the second line is stamped EH 12-6. It also has the same minor warp in the center of the roof. I checked both the Doyle and Deger reference books and neither lists this variation. Based on the fact you stumbled on to this and the one out of ten of mine I randomly opened are the same it must be a relatively common variation. Perplexing. According to the reference books anything with black coupler weights (1949 to 1952) should have a sheet metal frame.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Doyle's book simply lists it as variation VII of the 633 versions but gives no date(s). It's interesting that even with the diecast frame they both still have the bump in the roof.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but always guessed that the hump in the roof, had more to do with trains being stored in hot attics all summer.
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> I don't know for sure, but always guessed that the hump in the roof, had more to do with trains being stored in hot attics all summer.
> Aflyer


New plastics that didn't have all the bugs worked out of them. Sure the heat didn't help.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Supposedly, according to all the reference books I have 1949 and newer production had sheet metal frames. The photo is the Doyle book shows one of those. Apparently there was a production run in 1949 that used up leftover die cast chassis.
The only box cars I have that were made in 1949 or later that have the warped roof are tuscan or tuscan/white 633's. Gilbert must have still used the older style plastic in those cars.


----------

